# Rooster in Da HenHouse!!!!



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Folks 

My name is Steve!

Age: 21
Height: 5'11
Weight: 228lbs
Waist: 38 
Arms: 16.75
Quads: 29
Calves: 16.75
Chest: 46

I just got done with an aggressive bulk, where I went from 208lbs in October to 235lbs in Jan. 

Right now, Im just trying to get back to a normal eating pattern.. get down to about.. 12-15% BF, 34-36 waist, and then slowly bulk a lil bit more prolly until April.. then Im gonna try and cut up fiercely!!



Im pretty much meso, leaning towards endo.. I used tobe REAL obese when I was a young child, and then in high school, I went on an insanity diet.. now Im older, smarter, and am trying to learn more about muscle.

Im done trying to fight my genetics... I wanna make the best of what Ive got!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

LOL nice title "Fresh cock on da block" 

Well I get to crucify you here now so don't cock block yourself


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 7, 2003)

*And Idea of where I come from..*

Ive been going to the gym for like.. years.. but I was dumb, and was a cardio freak.. like i said.. Im lookin to make the most of my genetics.. here's an idea of where I was, going from
10-18-02 @ 208lbs  to 1/1/03 @ 235lbs


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 7, 2003)

These were taken a few weeks ago @ 230lbs

January 25, 2003


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 7, 2003)

And here was taken on February 5, 2003.

Ignore the fruity pose.. I wanted to showcase my legs.. my legs and traps are prolly my most aesthetic bodyparts..

My lagging bodyparts are my arms and CHEST 

Any comments, criticism is welcom, and GREATLY appreciated.. 

tell me what you think needs HELP in my physique!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 7, 2003)

My foods include:
FosterFarms Chicken Breast Tenders (flash frozen from costco) 110 cals, 25 g protein
Tukey Burger Patties 130 cal, 24 g protein
Tuna 150 cal per can, 32 g protein
Eggs
Baby Carrots
Apples
Oranges
Broccoli
Zucchini
Spinach
Olive Oil
Natty PB
WholeWheatBread
BlueBerries
Salmon

My Supps Include:
multi vitamin
3-6g vit c a day
alpha lipoic acid
glucosamine/chondroitin complex
Dymetadrine Xtreme
MuscleMilk
green tea
creatine
TL Amino Fuel BCAA

My daily goals are:
250 g protein a day
2100-2400 cal non lifting days
2500-2800 lifting days


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 7, 2003)

Lookin good brah, looks like you found out how to post the img


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 7, 2003)

Like I said, them Quads is growing nicely! 

You guys play nice, I'll holla monday!


----------



## bax (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: And Idea of where I come from..*



> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> and was a cardio freak


Hey, you stole my line

Good luck with your new journal strut


----------



## mrguy (Feb 8, 2003)

Dude!

I thought your name was buddybody from MM?

Why the change? Will you be as open about your sexual preference on this site as your are on MM?

Just curious to see type of reaction on this board have to it!

Have fun!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

Hello and welcome....


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey David & MrGuy 

Yup, its me BuddyBoy from mm.com.  I tagged along with sum good buddies of mine onto this site :bounce:  I hioe y'all dont mind. 

Will I be as open about my sexuality?  Fo sho..I dont hide nufin, but then again, I wont be poppin into every thread tawkin about gay sex or rlying rainbow flags in my sig line. ... thats just not my style


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Yup that's an agressive bulk alright.  Same as mine, though.  I went from 205 to 235 in about the same time.

Looking good.  Specially them damn quads!  V. nice.  You might want to bump protein a bit higher now that you are up to that BW, but with the cals relatively low it might be hard.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mrguy *_
> Just curious to see type of reaction on this board have to it!



Why should we react, one way or the other.

I don't go around telling everyone I am hetero.  Who cares?


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

TP~ Exactly.  I dont think it matters, but just as a lil background info.. I was prety open about it on mm.com, and like I can joke around about it.. I think its all good as long as everyone can joke around ab9out everything, u know what I mean?  

So you think my bulk was pretty successful?  THanks! Im kinda dealing with post bulk blues.. the fat is making me kinda gumpry, but thats aiight. 

I wen tout of town this weekend, and I partied with my family and stuff.. it was fun, and it was a planned calorie fest (I had been super strict with eating for the 2 weeks prior)... but.. my bro and my cousin Jessica both havve this ugly cough thing.. and I think I got it becuase my throat hurt this morning.. 

So.. I skipped training, and I gotta go pick up some oj.  

I hope to be better by wednesday.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

Somebody told me Green tea and glutamine are good for that kind of thing! 

See what a weekend of partying like Britney Spears gets you???Drink up, boy!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

I know!!! GAH!!

stoopid partying!!

One thing tho.. OMG.. you should have SEEN WHAT I ATE THIS WEEKEND!

Ice Cream, Pizza, BBQ Ribs, BBQ ShishkaBobs, PIZZA, WAFFLES, Bacon, Sausage, Eggs, Quesedillas, BUTTER!!

LOL!

MAN!

But suprisingly, the only thing thats sig. diff on me is that my face is all puffy from all the alcohol.. MAN.. I was sooo fvggin dehydrated this weekend.. I proilly only drank like, a gallon over 2 days 

But it was fun  and alot of laughs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> But suprisingly, the only thing thats sig. diff on me is that my face is all puffy from all the alcohol.. MAN.. I was sooo fvggin dehydrated this weekend.. I proilly only drank like, a gallon over 2 days



Actually, its from the food.  Alcohol, as you said, dehydrates you.  It does this by flushing sodium from your body.  Every drink a ton (and eat crappy) and wake up and you look thinner?

So if your face is puffy its from the food.

I have the same post bulk blues and a bigger belly!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

Awwww...my face is all puffy from the food?  

Like, what part of the food?  Well, at least my BELLY isnt puffy :bounce:


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Excess carbs can cause water retention.  Also, you probably at a ton of sodium.  Almost all food out has lots and lots.

Just a guess though.  My point is that its not from the alcohol.


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: And Idea of where I come from..*



> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> Ive been going to the gym for like.. years.. but I was dumb, and was a cardio freak.. like i said.. Im lookin to make the most of my genetics.. here's an idea of where I was, going from
> 10-18-02 @ 208lbs  to 1/1/03 @ 235lbs



Most of what genetics....


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

what are you getting at MJ?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Looks like he is just being an ass.


----------



## mrguy (Feb 10, 2003)

I don't really care about a persons sexual preference one way or another. I just got freaked out when he posted a "babe of the day" and I clicked hoping to see some very hot women and instead was treated to guys with great bodies.

Over the years of using MM and recently this board, I've just come to expect that when somebody posts a babe of day, it is of a female gender. I would bet that most of guys on the board are not gay and don't consider guys with great bodies as babes.

Other than that, Buddyboy, rooster, steve has posted some pretty good stuff that I found interesting to read. Just not the gay stuff. Now, if your talking about two very good looking ladies getting it on, then hey, I'm all for that.

What can I say, afte all I am a guy!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, if you see a "Babe of the day, and its posted by Butterfly" you might not want to open it.  

And I thought your comment was geared toward the personality ofthis board, so to speak.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

MrGuy 
Thanks for the kind words bro    Im glad you enjoyed my posts and found them to be useful!
Hmm.. I cant make any promises, but I *HAVE* been know to post pix of hot chicks in the past tho...


----------



## mrguy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Strut,

I've got to say you have serious traps going on their!

Nice work!!


----------



## mrguy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Twin,

I've lurked the board a while and know all about "Butterfly".

I keep waiting to see some really sexy photos of her!!!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mrguy *_
> I've got to say you have serious traps going on their!
> 
> Nice work!!




Thanx doode   Im thankful that I have them.. they kinda balance out my upper body vs. lower body..  

  My traps are bigger and thicker than my pecs.. thats just sad 

but, no worries!! I'll pick things up this year 

I wanna say.. "I have no lagging bodyparts"


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> I wanna say.. "I have no lagging bodyparts"



Ummm...yeah...that reminds me...Hows the Swedish Penis Pump working out for you? 

BTW Mr. GUY, Steve happens to have quiet an eye for smoking hot women...if you're nice, maybe he will post some pix of his cousins!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey Bry  THe penis pump is workign great.. Actually.. REAL good.. its a shaw it didnt work for yoiu.. what did you say happened?  It actually caved in?  Poor guy... 

ANyhoo.. Im still sick folks, I know , whut a great way to start off a journal, eh?

But yeah.. I slept from lik 5 pm yesterday up until 730am this morn.. I only got up to drink oj, bcaa's, whey and vit c, like every 3 hours.. my whole body is all achey.. but its all good. 

I'll be back in action soon enuf


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by StrutDaRoosta *_
> Hey Bry  THe penis pump is workign great.. Actually.. REAL good.. its a shaw it didnt work for yoiu.. what did you say happened?  It actually caved in?  Poor guy...


 At least I got to "spread my seed" before I became a disfigured stump of a man! 

Just as well, Mrs. Wildcat says one is all I'm going to get...


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 12, 2003)

*WEDNESDAY 2-12-03 DIET & SUPPS*

4:30AM-
2 DymetadrineXtremes
3 tbs AminoFuel BCAA 100 cal, 15 g protein
1 c green tea
1 g VitC

6:45AM-Shake
2 scoops whey 160 cal, 34 g protein
1 c blueberries 50 cal
1 tsp creatine

7:30AM-Breakfast
1/4 c oats 75 cal
1 can tuna 150 cal, 32 g protein

9:00AM-
2 DYmetadrime Xtremes

10:00AM-Snack
1 apple 60 cal
2 turkey burger pattie 280 cal, 48 g protein

12:30PM-Snack
1 WWS Pure Protein Shake 100 cal, 21g protein
1 WWS Pure Protein Bar 270 cal, 32 g protein

2:30PM-Snack
1 WWS Pure Protein Bar 270 cal, 27g protein

5:00PM-Snack
1 Zone Bar 210 cal, 14 g protein

7:00PM-Dinner
1/4 c oats 75 cal
roasted chicken 300 cal, 30 g protein

9:00PM-Shake
1 scoop whey 80 cal, 17 g protein
3 tbs BCAA 100 cal, 15 g protein
1 tsp psyllium seed husk

Totals: 2280 cal, 285g protein


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 12, 2003)

hey mandingo how you feelin dis mornin?


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 12, 2003)

*WEDNESDAY 2-12-03 CHEST/SHOULDERS/TRICEPS*

H.S. Iso Incline (pre exhaust)
45lbs each side x 12
55lbs each side x 12

Decline BB Bench
135lbs x 12
185lbs x 7
205lbs x 6

Incline BP
155lbs x 6
185lbs x 4

Pec Deck Flyes
105lbs x 10
120lbs x 8
135lbs x 4 -> 75lbs x 4

Standing Mil Press
135lbs x 6
135lbs x 6
95lbs x 10

DB Lateral Raises
25lbs x 10
35lbs x 6*** I cant feel my arms past my traps.  I love it!!!
25lbs x 10

One Arm DB Overhead Tri Extn
30lbs x 10 (each side)*** At this point I am totally out of breath.. and dying.. I love it!!!
35lbs x 7 (each side)

Two Arm Kick Backs
20lbs x 15

Elliptical Trainer: 12 minutes; rockin out to Britney Spears!!!:bounce:


*Commentary:*
Man!  It feels great to be alive!  Not too shabby a workout for just getting over being sick.  I love it.  Every moment of it.  Its like a breath of fresh air.. I was totally in the zone.  I felt like I was rolling.. Total endorphin rush.  I think both my body and my mind needed these few days off.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 12, 2003)

Glad to see you back in the saddle.

Why pre-exhaust with HS presses instead of an isolation movement (flyes)? Just curious...you ALWAYS seem to have an explanation. 

How did you like the decline? My pecs are KILLING me from Monday's workout.


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 12, 2003)

Ooh i'm curious too about the HS Iso incline's


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 12, 2003)

I did HS Iso inclines because the movement feels much more natural .  I was gonna do Incline Flyes, but I anticipated killing myself and my shoulders with Heavy Mil presses, so I didnt wanna jeopardize my shoulders too early in the game, u know what I mean?


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 12, 2003)

You feel flyes in your shoulders? Something is out of wack somewhere...


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 12, 2003)

Especially if flyes put more stress on your shoulders that incline presses.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 12, 2003)

I KNOW!!! exactly!!!

Like.. when I do flyes, I can only feel contraction in my chest for like, about 2-3 inches of the movement.  I think it has something to do with the length of my arms.  I got really long arms...


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 12, 2003)

But cable flyes/pec deck seem to workout okay, right?


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, cable flyes and pec deck work aiight...
Its more of an issue of whether or not I feel the excersize.. i think its dumb for me to continue with a prescribes excersize if I dont feel it, and it ends up injuring me, u know? 

What do you think?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 12, 2003)

You don't feel Incline DB press?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 12, 2003)

oh shit.......um.......scratch that I didn't catch the pre-exhaust part.


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 12, 2003)

IMO, the pec deck or cable flyes would make a better pre-exhaust choice than any type of presses. Why not just do those first?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 12, 2003)

Steve how's you not feelin DB Fly's?  What angle are you putting the bench at n'stuff?


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 12, 2003)

I set the incline anywhere from 15 degrees up to 45 degrees  no dice... 

Its all good tho..I think i will do what brawns said and do PecDeck Preexhaust instead of IncliePress.

I went and got microdermabrasion today.. It felt great!  My skin is all glowy, and I cant wait until my next treament next week.. Microdermo is basically where they spray your face with fine crystals and they immeadiately get sucked right back out.. its kidna like sandblasting the face.

I have a few acne scars on my cheeks, and Im not satisfied with the texture of my skin.  I wanna look like a baby's behind!!  My face is all glowy already!! I love it!

THe treatments are about 30-45 mins, painless, and are about 7-10 days apart.  Im scheduled for 3, but I want 6-8/ 

Anyhoo.. me and JR went to go see the Two Towers.  AWESOME!!  Thats kinda why my diet is skewed with protein bars.. Usually i eat whole food. 

I was gonna go to dance, but my head was feeling kinda feint, and I was getting kidna tired.. I wanted to rest up to kill it with legs tomorrow.  

Bye all!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 13, 2003)

:whine: Guess what I did?  Pushed myself too far.. now Im sicker than ever :grr:  Oh well, I'll take the day off... 

anyhoo..

2:00AM-Zone Bar 210 cal, 14 g protein/ 1 g vit c
4:00AM-1 c OJ 90 cal, 1 g vit c
7:00AM-1 scoop whey protein 80 cal, 17 g protein


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 13, 2003)

haha nice use of smilies 

I had a bad feeling you'd be worse off after working out.  Oh well just get betta quick!


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah, get your punkass well!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 13, 2003)

Hey bros  Im at home, restin up.. yea yea.. I know.. I beter hurry up and get rested.. man! this SUX!!!

Hey Mikey!! My plane arrives in Columbus OH at 10:30 PM on friday!


----------



## PrincessDevil (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey cock block! You feelin' better?  I'm thinking of you as I'm sitting here drinking green tea. You proud?  

Hmmm...should I start my journal over here?


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 17, 2003)

Man, Ive done nothing but suck up antibiotics, antioxidants, and SLEEP for the past.. what seems like FOREVER!! 

Ive still got a weird feeling throat. Im going freakin NUTZ over here at home, so Im just gonna go to the gym and do a light workout.. I dont think I can stand this anymore!!!


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 17, 2003)

Stay home and do abs


----------



## brawnywildcat (Feb 17, 2003)

STAY HOME!!!


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 17, 2003)

bah! stay home and do abs!!! 

I went to the gym, real light, no more than 40 min.. I feel real good. now im just gonna kick it wih my bro at my moms house, and mebbe get some new dress shoes for work.. peace out..


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 17, 2003)

Anyhoo, I had an okay workout today.. just basically reorienting myself with my upper body.. Im gonna go and do some light legs tomorrow. 

I signed up at a new gym.. GOLDS GYM BABY!!  Yea.. the cute girl I always flirt with doesnt work in the morning at Bally's .. she usually lets me in when I flash my dimples at her... and Im tired of having to borrow JR"s pass.. I know Bally's rips you a new one with thier rates, so I signed up at GOLDs. Im pretty stoked.. I toured the facility, and I liked whut I saw. 

~Free aerobics/abs/boxing classes 
~free tannning 
~no saunas/dry saunas = no troll propositioning me for money 
~better hours 
~bigger guys to compete with 
~cleaner 
~frendlier atmosphere 
~"cardio theatre": a cardio room with 6 TV's, each cardio station has a place for you to plug in your headphones, so you can either watch one of the TV's or listed to one of the 2 stations 
~free coffee 
~a new facility is opening up narby my work this summer 

So yeah, Im pretty stoked. Tomorrow is legs. Im gonna squat my butt off, but Im gonna beat the sh1t out of my calves too. 

I hope youguys enjoyed your little vacation.. BuddyBoy is back in action. 

Im gonna cut the crap, and bury all you sorry fools. 

...especially Striking Cobra ;*

Who loves ya?


----------



## Striking_Cobra (Feb 18, 2003)

HAHA foo! that's killer man i'm happy fo yo moho ass! Glad to see you got away from that Bally's hosing and made a step up to Golds!  It's crazy how much the atmosphere you lift in ,  whether you like it or not, can play on your mood.

Anyways glad to hear the good news! i've been away from Bally's for a year and 2 months now and i'll never EVER go back.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 18, 2003)

*TUESDAY 2-18-03 LEG DAY*

Box Squats
135lbs x 12 (warmup)
185lbs x 10
225lbs x 9
225lbs x 9 ***increase weight next workout

Standing Calf Raise
225lbs x 20
300lbs x 16
300lbs x 16
330lbs x 12

Seated Calf Raise
140lbs x 10
145lbs x 10
145lbs x 14

Leg Extension
100lbs x 10 :grr: This machine is heavy!! I had to get used to my form
90lbs x 10
90lbs x 10

Lying Leg Curl
60lbs x 12
90lbs x 10
110lbs x 10

20 min cardio on elliptical trainer

*Commentary:*
Good workout.. I was kinda glad/disappointed with my squats.  THey were good, but I was in total denial that Im recovering from being sick.  I think it will be a month and a half before Im squatting 4 plates each side aggain.. 

People are sooo freakin polite at this gym. I love it.   One thing tho.. I thought there would be some "big dogs" at this gym.. but it seems that bench and curl jockeys are everywhere.. 

'sall good tho.


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 18, 2003)

*TUESDAY 2-18-03 DIET & SUPPS*

4:30AM-
3 tbs AminoFuel BCAA 100 cal, 15 g protein
1 DymetadrineXtreme

6:30AM-Shake
2 scoops MuscleMilk 348 cal, 34 g protein
1 c cranberry juice 140 cal
2/3 c blueberries 70 cal
10 g creatine

7:30AM-Breakfast
2 eggs + 2 whites 224 cal, 21 g protein
1 slice whole wheat toast 90 cal

10:30AM-Snack
4 chicken tenders 140 cal, 32 g protein
1/2 avocado 150 cal

12:30pM-Lunch
2 slices homemade wholewheat lowfatcheese chknpizza 600 cal, 25 g protein

3:30PM-Snack
4 chicken tenders 140 cal, 32 g protein
1 tbs sun dried tomatoes 50 cal

5:30PM-Snack
1 slice homemade wholewheat lowfatcheese chknpizza 300 cal, 12 g protein
1 turkey burger patty 140 cal, 25 g protein

7:30PM-Snack 
1 egg + 4 whites 144 cal, 21 g protein 

9:00PM-Shake 
2 scoops MuscleMilk 348 cal, 34 g protein 
4 ZMA HP 
1 g Arginine 
1 g vit c 
1 g bilberry extract 
1 joint complex 

Running Totals: 2884 cal, 261 g protein
Running Totals: 2392 cal, 206 g protein


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 18, 2003)

*Its 11:28AM and...*

*I'M FUCKING STARAAAARVING!!! *


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Wednesday, 2-19-03 DIET & SUPPS*

4:30AM-
2 c green tea 
1 DymetadrineXtreme 
4 tbs AminoFuel BCAA's 132 cal, 20 g protein 

6:30AM-shake 
1 scoop MuscleMilk 174 cal, 17 g protein 
1 scoop whey 80 cal, 17 g protein 

7:30AM-Breakfast 
1 egg + 4 whites 144 cal, 21 g protein 
1/2 c oats 150 cal, 5 g protein 

10:30AM-Snack 
4 chicken tenders 150 cal, 32 g protein 
1/2 avocado 150 cal 

12:30PM-Lunch 
1 bowl ground turkey+bellpepper+zucchini+musrooms stir fry 550 cal, 30 g protein 

3:30PM-Snack 
4 chicken tenders 150 cal, 32 g protein 
1 apple 50 cal 

running totals: 1730 cal, 174 g protein


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

*Wednesday 2-19-03 Cardio & Dance*

5:00AM-cardio 
30 min elliptical trainer 350 cal burned 

10:00AM-break 
20 min walk 

3:00PM-break 
20 min walk 

7:00PM-Dance 
15 minutes warmup + stretch 
45 min hip hop dancing


----------



## StrutDaRoosta (Feb 19, 2003)

Cardio was fun today, and real relaxing.. I really need to schedule a stretching routine for myself. 

Tonight is dance. THe choreographer is SUPPOSED to come today, pending he isnt sick or anything. 

I was shocked to see what I saw in the mirror today. I saw a guy that was flabby and fat, and for the first time EVER, I thought to myself.. "Hey, that isnt me! Who is that???" 

Usually, I just look at my flaws and become frustrated.. but today, I looked at myself, and it did not match the mental image of who I think I am and where I want to be. 

Its kinda empowering because I know that my level of fitness has dropped due to my sickness.. but thats really all that put me off track. I know my muscles are aching to get back into fighting shape, and I have the energy and discipline to get me there. 

I dont like what I see in the mirror, but the mirror is temporary, NOT PERMANANT!!!


----------

